# Sexing OB



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Other than venting, what traits do you use to sex an OB? Is the presence of egg spots or shape of dorsal and anal fins reliable. I am guessing that most of my OBs are female.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

For OB peacocks, pretty sure males will have shiny blue around the head/gill area and females don't. The ones I've had and seen at stores the male color is apparent very early about 2"-2.5".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Males look like males. Shiny blue and vibrant color, long pointed fins. They don't really normally have distinct eggspots like mbuna, but since they are hybrids they vary alot.

It is very common to see hormoned males in the store that almost literally glow at 1.5-2", but that is not normal. Male color comes with maturity and upper place in pecking order, same as most Haplochromine cichlids.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Only way to know is venting and can be hard to tell until mature 3-4 inches. Even color wont tell. I've been fooled on buying males that turn out to be female. The deep blues in Adulthood is the only way to tell a difference.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Male


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Female
Has egg spots and pointy fins.
Just spit 60 fry 2 days ago.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Good looking fish.


----------

